# Maritime Barry



## Mike Kemble (Apr 5, 2007)

An 84 year old gent, David Simpson, now living in Barry, sailed out of Liverpool in WW2 and he sent me the attached history of Barry, quite an interesting read. It is also a plea for help in setting up a decent museum to the sailors of Barry.

Barry


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Thank you Mike. Sorry to learn of Fred Hortop's crossing the bar. His was a well known family in Barry when I was growing up.


----------

